# Perfect Radiance Cream Trial SCAM



## Madilla (3 Jan 2012)

I recently availed of a trial for a cream called perfect radiance & was billed just over €7 in total for three sample creams. My credit card has now been billed a total of €337.56 in 4 seperate transactions from the same & similar sounding named companies. It seems by agreing to the trial & stupidly not reading the T&C I have been signed up to an agreement to continue purchasing this cream monthly. The website is [broken link removed]. I have contacted my card provider RBS Tesco Cr card but they say they cannot assist. I Have tried to phone the contact no on the site but have held on for 30 minutes at a time on a no of occasions now but did not get to speak to anyone.I have also emailed the co but as yet have not received a reply. I am just wondering if there is anything else I can do?


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Jan 2012)

Ring www.consumerconnect.ie and ask for their advice.


----------



## gipimann (3 Jan 2012)

Sounds similar to the "free trial acai berry" offers that were out a while back - to get the free sample, customers had to supply CC details and later found that they were being charged monthly sums.

I'm sure it was discussed here on AAM:

Edit:  Here's the acai berry thread in case it's of any use:


www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=891661


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jan 2012)

gipimann

Well spotted

The address of Acaiberry is

*Viv3 Lab Limited
    Unit 5, Mill Road  Industrial Estate
    Linlithgow, WL EH49 7QY

and the address for Perfect Radiance according to [broken link removed]

*


> The only reason I bought trial was because it was an English Address and  on the dispatch notice for my trial is PO Box13583, Linlithgow, West  Lothian EH49 9AP


Looks like the same people. 

The ACAI berry site is no longer working, apart from redirecting people to other such products.

There are 183 posts on the [broken link removed] thread

It's discussed on boards.ie as well.


----------



## glynner (3 Jan 2012)

Hi Madilla 

I called MBNA and told them my CC had been stolen but they issued me with another one but the payments stopped as the new CC had a different Acc no on it. would you believe i did get refunded but only for the last amount but i did loose over E300. I then cancelled my CC telling MBNA that as we had two CC (Mine & Hubby) with them i was cancelling mine. It was a hard lesson to learn I would advise to cancel the CC immediately or use my story. The Terms & Conditions get you every time. I always take the time to look at them since.


----------



## Madilla (3 Jan 2012)

I did eventually get thru to someone this evening & they gave me line about signing up 4 free trial & therefore accepting their terms & conditions.I explained I was very unhappy  & requested to speak to a manager & advised that I intended to contact consumer organisations along with the media.I was then advised that a refund would be processed.I asked for an email confirmation & was advised this would be sent within 24 hours.  So we'll have to wait & see. Il update when I hear anything.


----------



## Madilla (9 Jan 2012)

I have received an email copied below confirming that I my credit card will be refunded but despite my request for confirmation of the amount of the refund there is no mention of this so I'l have to wait and see what amount is processed.

"This is confirmation your refund was successfully processed for the credit card we have on file ending in XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX. Please allow 7-10 business days for the refund to post to your online statement, but depending on your bank it can take a full month billing cycle to appear. Please allow a full cycle to elapse before contacting us again regarding your refund.

If you have further questions, please contact us at +44 (808) 178 7321. We are available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week."

Thanks a million to Brendan for highlighting this issue to liveline and today three of us got an opportunity to speak on the issue on the national airwaves so hopefully we can alert others to the dangers of signing up to these type of offers. Of course if something seems too good to be true it nearly always is. Ah well a valuable lesson learnt for me.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jan 2012)

I am astonished that even the UK Consumers Association Which uses a  cheap trial period, after which you must opt out.  They make it easy to see and they do make it easy to opt out, but even still, they should be setting the standard for requiring people to opt in.



> *Summary of offer*
> 
> By joining Which? you will have unlimited access to reviews  of thousands of products & services on Which.co.uk. We'll also  email you each week with details of the new reviews on the site and the  very latest news. Every month a copy of Which? magazine will be  delivered to your door PLUS as part of a limited special offer you will  have access to consumer advice from our Which? Legal Service. This gives  you access to qualified lawyers ready to advise you on a range of  consumer issues, all included within the price.
> You will pay £1.00 for using Which? during your trial period. After  this, your subscription will automatically continue at £9.75 month  (incl. VAT). Payments will be automatically requested on a monthly  basis.
> ...


----------



## Meg2 (31 Jan 2012)

You must be feeling as desperate as I was.  You will find a lot of the numbers given are now telling you that you have misdialled.. Try *08081787320*.  Hold on - don't give up, cheaper than paying that amount out each month.  I have now had success using that no.  No email confirming so sent another email to:- *support@perfectradiance.co.uk    *This has worked and now sorted.
I pointed out that their goods did not arrive until long after trial time.  that their Terms and Conditions came up as an 'error' page and therefore not applicable.  They tried to fob me off with 3 more jars. No way. Refused. Then offered 50%..Refused. Told them I had spoken to my C.C. Bank and that I had requested a Charge Back and that if I didn't receive mymoney I had no alternative but to file a coplaint with the FTC.  Hope this helps you


----------



## BillTyson (13 Feb 2012)

Hi Meg, I am looking at possibly doing a story on this issue for the Consumer Show. Did you get any joy with your complaint?


----------



## Bronte (16 Apr 2012)

Would cancelling the credit card stop the amount being billed?  This topic might be something to take up with the BBC watchdog programme, if they are scamming  in Ireland then presumably with the larger UK population they are doing the same.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 May 2012)

The next edition of the Consumer Show on Tuesday 8th May will be covering this story. 

RTE 1
20.30

Brendan


----------

